# Not standard procedure . . .



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Sometimes you got to depart from the well-worn trail. Wifey wanted a post with a fork but that was milled on all sides. :blink:

So I wrestled this red oak around til I got what she wanted.......















































I fooled around a little more that night ........









but decied I need more firepower. So the next morning I fired up the German Chainsaw . . . . 









Then I fired up the Italian wife . . . . 









My Jedi training comes in real handy when I need to repel sawdust. 









That's as far as it is right now. Gonna let her dry out through the winter. Maybe I will remember to show the final result. Looks like junk right now but I see a diamond in the rough. :w00t:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

TT,
Looks pretty good so far. What are you going to do with it?
Mike Hawkins:blink:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That has taken imagination and hard work to get to that point.

Looking forward to the final.

G


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That's cool man. The 4th picture is worth 1000 words, cut-spin-lift-cut-repeat :thumbsup: (until Terry says stop :laughing


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

That A nice chunk of timber. What kind of wood is it and what you going to make with it?


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh, that is cool. My experiments are along the lines of what you are doing. I have figured out how to make my Ripsaw mill cut curves using bender board as the guide beam. I was planninng on cutting curved timbers with it but a couple of those forks with curved sides may be nice too.


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm curious also about what the final project is going to be. I know you said a post, so would guess a decorotive support post ?

At least you got the wife to help with it. My wife has lots of ideas for things for me to do, but have a hard time getting her to help me with them.


----------



## Seasoned Carpentry (Jan 6, 2009)

Gorgeous work and imagination! Nice bandsaw also. I'm so glad you decided to fork up for your wife. :laughing: And that Italian wife is hot!


----------

